# I'm A MAC-cident Waiting to Happen...



## foreverymoment (Dec 10, 2007)

Haha...so this is my first *real* picture post on Specktra and what better way to do it than posting some MACPORN!?






Love love love my Viva Glam/Rushmetal thing....whatever.





This is 3 years in the making folks...three years...I will never get rid of a pigment!










Pigggggggggments










Mixing Medium, Cool Pigment Set (minus helium...I gave it to my sister b/c i had a full jar...) and Matte





Pigment Samples
Back Row:  Copperized, Golden Olive, Gold Mode, that copperysparkley one, Provence
Front Row: Smoke Signal, MAuvement, Viz-A-Violet, Revved Up





Broken Eyeshadows *tear*
Back Row: Beautiful Iris, scrapings from my sisters shattered Deep Truth
Front Row: Phloof, Beauty Marked, Tilt, Flashtrack





Self-Made Quad
Slip Pink, Gleam, Rose, Hepcat





Smoking Eyes Quad





Self Made Quad
Surreal, Steamy, Big T, Blue Brown





Blush Palette
Top: Flirt N Tease
Bottom: Plum Foolery, Fleurry, Springsheen





Neutral/Browns (these are done by column)
Vellum, Nylon, Retrospeck
Jardin Aires (pressed), Grain, Naked Lunch
[Gleam], Honey Lust, Mythology
Amber Lights, Falling Star, Antiqued
Mulch, [Blue Brown], Carbon





Pinks/Purples
[Slip Pink], Swish, Sushi Flower
[Hepcat], Crystal, Idol Eyes
Zeal, Shale, Endless Love
Star Violet, Stars N Rockets, Parfait Amour
Trax, Nocturnelle, Sketch





Random Palette (PRO colors mostly...)
Crystal Avalanche, [Rose], Red Violet
Sky Blue, Gorgeous Gold, Da Bling
empty, empty, empty
Chrome Yellow, Lime, empty
Newly Minted, Clarity, Prussian





Collection Palette (stupid dog tripping me and making me break lots of colors - grrr)
Passionate, Romping, [Big T]
Eye Popping, Wondergrass, Bang On Blue
Going Bananas, Firespot, Cosmic
Magic Dust, Whistle, Playful
Springtime Skipper, Beautyburst, Moth Brown





Blues/Greens (and the random 3 colors!)
Overgrown, Swimming, Humid
Coppering, Rule, Goldmine
[Surreal], Aquadisiac, Electric Eel
Shimmermoss, Moonflower, Freshwater
[Steamy], Pompous Blue, blue edge





Random Brushes
Max Factor, HiP, Sephora, Estee Lauder, Holiday Set (face)





MAC brushes





Lipsticks (front to back, L to R)
Queens Sin, Lip Treatment
Film Noir, Snob, Cyber, Meltdown, Lady Bug, Strange Hybrid
New York Apple, Amorous, O, Honeyflower, Chatterbox, Pink Nouveau, Danse, Up the Amp
Barely Lit, Plastique, VGV, Style it Up, pink d'lush, Love Henri





Top: Red Romp
Lightning, Garden, Happenin' Gal, Wildly Lush, Underage, Angel Cream, Adventuresome, Bodymind, Nymphette, Fashion Pack, Prize Shine, Lovechild, Perky, Oystergirl, Backlit, Boundless, Sweetness
Bottom: Chanel Glossimer (Tickled Pink), Sapphoric LipGelee





Define A Lash( Thanks to Leesha!), PROLash, Plushlash, StudioFixFluid NC25, Prep/Prime Lash, Prep/Prime Skin, Mi'Lady MES duo...





2007 Cool Eyes Palette
2006 Intense Eyes Palette





MSF = Love
Global Glow, Northern Light, Glissade, Gold Spill





MSFs, Studio Tech NC30, Select Sheer NW25, Palettes





Painterly and Bare Study
Fluidlines: Blacktrack, Frostlite, BlitzNGlitz, Dipdown
Lippies: Honey B, Rosebound, Hot Pink, Red Stroke





Liners:  Engraved, Bordeauxline, Graphblack, Fascinating, Minted, Teddy, Ebony, Buried Treasure, Navy Stain
Flammable Paint
Cheekhue (?? someone gave it to me when I was in a show...and I KNOW they don't make that anymore)
Shadesticks:  Crimsonaire, Lucky Jade, Beige-Ing, Shimmersand, Pink Couture, Corn, Sharkskin, Sea Me, Silverbleu





This is what I'm taking to NYC on Wednesday...I'm a bit nervous that I don't have a better way to tote it, but I'm putting in fabric and stuff to pad it, and I'm only taking one backpack...so it'll be on my lap.





This is where it all lives!







Thanks for looking!  It's hard to believe I've only been collecting it since February!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So much money.  LOL.  And more to come since I'm going to the NYC PRO Store on Thursday


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW!!! That's a great and HUGE collectioN!


----------



## MsButterfli (Dec 10, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2007)

oOOoooo that's nice


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 10, 2007)

Love you traincase and collection and I am very jealous you have Fleurry!


----------



## frocher (Dec 10, 2007)

Great collection, I love all your pigments.


----------



## velvett21 (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a real nice collection for you not to be collecting that long.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 10, 2007)

wow what an amazing collection!


----------



## macface (Dec 10, 2007)

nice stuff you got there.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG!!  I love your collection!!  And I share your sentiments about pigments---you can never run out on your own!  But that is a great idea about putting broken eyeshadows into little jars!  And I may have to borrow some of your quad ideas--especially the blue-ish one!


----------



## foreverymoment (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_OMG!! I love your collection!! And I share your sentiments about pigments---you can never run out on your own! But that is a great idea about putting broken eyeshadows into little jars! And I may have to borrow some of your quad ideas--especially the blue-ish one!_

 

go right ahead.  i was on my way to NYC for a couple days and didn't really know what i wanted, so i took 3 quads...a neutral, a pink, and a blue so that i could mix and match to my hearts desire


----------



## Melly44 (Jan 4, 2008)

Your surreal looks better then mine does.. maybe its the camera makeing it look like a better color! lol


----------



## nunu (Jan 5, 2008)

love the pigments!


----------



## mac-cakes (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW That was soo fun to look at. I am going to look at it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## jessicalovesmac (Jan 6, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 23, 2008)

awesome collection!
and you live in maine too, like me! i don't know any mac enthusiasts from maine.
that's awesome. haha :]


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 23, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## MakeupGuru (Jan 24, 2008)

Amazing collection!


----------



## winterwonder (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful collection!! And I am sooo jealous of your traincase! I just ordered one from Sephora but I wish I could afford the MAC one. Someday I hope! ;-)


----------



## frocher (Jan 25, 2008)

Great collection.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 25, 2008)

oooh! me= jealous


----------



## Mignone (Apr 5, 2008)

If you get some isopropanol(99% alcohol) you can fix your broken eyeshadows by spraying some alcohol on them and then pressing 
them in their pans with a quarter wrapped in cloth. Gorgeous collection btw.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Apr 5, 2008)

Great Collection!!!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely collection!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 5, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2008)

Great Collection! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ClareBear86 (Apr 12, 2008)

great collection


----------

